# Sticky  The Health



## Bigpikle

....has arrived :thumb:

Its been clear for a while that there are quite a few members here who have at least a passing interest, or more, in keeping fit or discussing health related issues, like diet, exercise in general and sport fitness. This is now the perfect place for all those threads.

There are a wide range of discussions that would be ideal in this section, including, but not limited to, healthy eating & drinking, weight loss ideas and motivation, general fitness topics, sports training and fitness, weight training, fitness equipment & kit, sports injuries, fitness related challenges & programmes and no doubt many many more. As in other sections, anything that doesnt seem to fit the mods idea of suitability for this section, or with the rules of DW in general, will be relocated somewhere more appropriate 

One last golden rule:

"*ALWAYS seek professional medical advice for ALL health related issues*".​
This is a forum for people who like to detail cars, and last time I checked there weren't too many qualified medics identifying themselves. If in doubt, consult your GP, and of course always check with them before undertaking any new programme of physical activity or diet change :thumb:


----------



## MattDuffy88

Also might be an idea to ban the discussion of steroid use and illegal performance enhancers, what steroid, steroid stacking and such.


----------



## Eddy

Yay!!!!


----------



## chunkytfg

fiestech said:


> Also might be an idea to ban the discussion of steroid use and illegal performance enhancers, what steroid, steroid stacking and such.


I'd agree with that although I have to say as a member of many very large and active forums I have yet to come across a health and fitness based thread that even mention steroid use!


----------



## MattDuffy88

Still might be a good idea to cover the bases though :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

fiestech said:


> Still might be a good idea to cover the bases though :thumb:


Oh I agree. I wasnt saying the banning of those types of threads wasnt needed just that i'd never come across it before:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

Anything related to that type of topic will be dealt with appropriately so have no fear. General rules of posting apply and there's no need for any specific additions to the rules. I have no doubt the usual excellent standard of DW posting will be maintained in here as well.


----------



## Rowan83

Sweet!

Hope i can help as much as i can


----------



## gherkin

Cool, looking forward to some of the threads that may arise in this one  (not that there is anything wrong with any of the other threads in any of the other sections  )


----------



## RedCloudMC

I think this is a nice addition to the site so well done whoever thought of it! 

Now I can combine both my obsessions on one site - RESULT!

Cheers :thumb:

PS the first person who suggests clay lube as an anti friction cream or a Sonus microfibre for a gym towel will be outcast!


----------



## Bigpikle

gherkin said:


> Cool, looking forward to some of the threads that may arise in this one  (not that there is anything wrong with any of the other threads in any of the other sections  )


I'm sure we can think of a good excuse to have a triathlon related thread running in here as well 



RedCloudMC said:


> I think this is a nice addition to the site so well done whoever thought of it!
> 
> Now I can combine both my obsessions on one site - RESULT!
> 
> Cheers :thumb:
> 
> PS the first person who suggests clay lube as an anti friction cream or a Sonus microfibre for a gym towel will be outcast!


Born Slippy 

I do have a MF gym towel though, but not a detailing related one. Those SP Uber Drying towels would be luuuurvly though


----------



## Fin2982

Aye...............didnt read right through but can there be a no Steroid policy

the fitness forum I use has a strict no steroid discussion etc on them and it flows freely.
Do still end up with the odd chancer but its dropped since they brought in the rule


----------



## mercboy

*finally getting fit with a branch through my gut*

finally decided at xmas to get fit,at 24 stone it was needed,bought a descent mtb and away i went,last friday whilst cycling in the lakes doing about 25mph down a steep hill hit a rock,over the bars and hit a tree with a branch 2" thick going through my stomach,2 hours in surgery and will be 12 weeks off work.but god it hurts and the staples hurt even more every time i move.so new weight loss will be due to not eating.


----------



## Mixman

Crikey!! That sounds a little painful!!


----------



## R32rob

Jeepers... That sounds nasty. Infact thats an understatement, that sounds excruciating!

All the best for the recovery.


----------



## Titanium Htail

*50* lbs LOST oh my, welcome to the new ME !!!!!


----------



## alipman

How did you do that then?


----------



## Titanium Htail

I was a runner and used to play all types of sports, I have a red list of foods that I do not eat and keep to 1500 cals or perhaps less with meals at 6grm of fat, now unable to keep active this has been a long term goal and here we are, it has just taken a lot longer.


----------



## Conan5

Yes.I am totally agree with you. I will try my best to make this thread more valuable.


----------



## buck-egit

MattDuffy88 said:


> Also might be an idea to ban the discussion of steroid use and illegal performance enhancers, what steroid, steroid stacking and such.


I had a Barocca this morning before my cycle I even stacked it with a banana.


----------



## sm81

What do you think guys for this canal? Looks good info

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCq9CkTK0Oq_ZZ5U9cbFZVag


----------

